# She unblocked me, should i unblock her?



## Usy777 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm really missing her even though she manipulated me and broke my heart, I seem to miss her more as the days go on.
We were firstly in a relationship about 6 years ago, we were together for around 8 months and things were going well until I found out she was engaged. One of my friends found out and when I confronted her she denied it but I found out it was true after seeing him on her social media so I deleted her off everything even though she tried messaging me just before her wedding. She eventually ended up getting divorced a year in to her marriage, that was around 4 years ago. 

Around last year we got back in touch and we got back together as she seemed to have changed a lot, but a while in to the relationship she revealed that she did have quite a few boyfriends before then and that she had slept with someone. I was understanding and things seemed to be going fine after and we even planned for marriage, but then I noticed how much of a rush she was in to get married and how she said she always misses me. 

But lately we have argued a lot and she has really wound me up to the point where I didn't want to speak to her, she knew I wanted my space but to get my attention she ended up blocking me off everything. When I asked why she blocked me she said she didn't want me to have access to her if I can't commit to her, even though she has a lot of random guys on there! She eventually unblocked me. My own family wasn't happy about my relationship as my mother wasn't keen on her but I eventually persuaded her to accept (I realise now how stupid I was). 

A few months later, I noticed her being open again about other guys but instead of saying anything I stayed quiet. Because there was a guy that she used to talk to that got in touch with her, he was actually a married man so I don't know why he was reaching out to her but what bothered me the most was that she would complain about him getting in touch but she never blocked him to stop him from getting in touch with her, it felt as though she liked the attention. 

When she asked why I was quiet, she insisted that I can talk to her about anything so I told her that I wasn't happy with how open she is with other guys, she then went on to say how she didn't want to be with someone that is insecure as her ex husband was the same. I was quite annoyed at this point as she has said herself in the past that she is insecure too and she always had mood swings and emotional issues due to her endometriosis which I was always understanding of, it hurt that she couldn't be understanding of my mental health. 

So then she went on to complain about me not committing to her, at this point I had enough of it and said that if she wants to end it she should do it now so she went ahead and blocked me off social media. She didn't block my number but now I have blocked hers so she can't get in touch with me. I told my mother that we had broken up so she shouldn't get in touch with her mother to sort wedding arrangements, at that point my mom informed me that she rang her mom a couple of weeks ago but she said that she was busy and and that she would ring back later which she never did. I was tempted to unblock her and have a go at her for saying that I was the reason things weren't progressing. 

But I though forget it, I no longer want anything to do with her anymore. Its been over a month since she blocked me, I have missed her a lot and was tempted to try to get in touch with her. Im hurting so bad but I am debating to get in touch with her but I know deep down there's no point. I noticed that she has now unblocked me on social media. I don't get why she would unblock me especially when she was the one to cut me off first. What should I do if I feel broken and miss her to the point where I can't sleep?


----------



## SGr (Mar 19, 2015)

Simplify your life. Move on! 

Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You’ve been told already what to do. Why are you reposting this story.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You got lots of replies last time. 
She sounds awful. Move on. Stop thinking about her. Stop looking on social media so much.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DO NOT UNBLOCK HER! I can't yell it loud enough. She has shown you exactly who she is. She will never, ever be a faithful wife and she will brings tons of unneeded drama into your life. Be glad you dodge this bullet and just move on.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

After you take the trash out, DO NOT REMOVE THE LID!


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Usy777 said:


> I'm really missing her even though she manipulated me and broke my heart, I seem to miss her more as the days go on.
> We were firstly in a relationship about 6 years ago, we were together for around 8 months and things were going well until I found out she was engaged. One of my friends found out and when I confronted her she denied it but I found out it was true after seeing him on her social media so I deleted her off everything even though she tried messaging me just before her wedding. She eventually ended up getting divorced a year in to her marriage, that was around 4 years ago.
> 
> Around last year we got back in touch and we got back together as she seemed to have changed a lot, but a while in to the relationship she revealed that she did have quite a few boyfriends before then and that she had slept with someone. I was understanding and things seemed to be going fine after and we even planned for marriage, but then I noticed how much of a rush she was in to get married and how she said she always misses me.
> ...


I think you should really deal with your feelings and move on with your life. The problem seems that you are not able to start looking forward for another partner and start dating. She moved on with her life and filed while you were still there waiting. She has more than one failure which is a sign for you that you should consider while thinking about love of your life and your long relationship. 

You should work on blocking her completely and make your life not empty. Then consider learning from your mistakes and looking for a new relationship and not to consider getting marriage until you two see it that you could be for each other. 

It is less complicated if there is no marriage and kids between you two. 

In my situation I am already married for a long time and have some kids plus love for her. So, it is worth it to fight for our marriage and kids.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Drop the hopium pipe. Stop looking for magic.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Some people like to complicate their lives on purpose. Clearly you like the drama, clearly you don't have the ability to meet other women, so yeah unblock her and enjoy the rest of your crappy life together.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretend she has gone to a remote island with all past exes to live a celebate and unhappy life never to be discovered again. Act accordingly.


----------



## QuietGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

Go ahead and unblock her. Is your goal to be one of her orbiters that she betrays her SO with, or do you prefer to be the SO that she betrays. She has shown who see is. Believe her. She tried to contact you right before her wedding. She then married and divorced a husband who was 'insecure'. What a laugh - for her.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hopium is a destructive drug. It keeps you bound looking for the magic rainbow that’s never there.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I think the problem her is your self esteem and your self worth. Do you feel like you can't get someone else? You need to improve yourself and find someone better.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Block her. Live your life and let her see you live it.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Jesus, how pathetic does a person have to be to keep reposting something because they don't like the REALITY of the answers they're getting?

OP - turn off the Hallmark channel and come back to reality.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

No.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

You'll feel better when you have a life of your own, rather than rely on her to have a life.


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

Move on, meet new people. It’s not smart to go back to the people that hurt you. They had their chase and they blew it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

No. Let It go and move on with your life.


----------

